
Laravel 6.0 LTS Released - bjoko
https://laravel-news.com/laravel-6
======
tpetry
The biggest change is laravel will start following semantic versioning. It's
about time. Breaking changes in every minor was really bugging and you would
not have been able to skip a release, so to switch from 5.5 to 5.8 you had to
migrate 5.5 -> 5.6, 5.6 -> 5.7, 5.7 -> 5.8.

